# IBS facts,news and hope.



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

All the test are normal?No.A group from New-Zealand and England have found with colon biopsy,that many particulars inflammatories cells was elevatated in IBS patient contrary of the normal subject.Another studies in the St-Luc Hospital(Montreal), have found that 90% of the IBSers suffers from hypersensitivity.The balloon test was done in the stomach and the rectum to determine this abnormality.From:Quebec G.I. association.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

So Maybe we can use pain med to stop the symptoms.


----------

